# No grid -- running water



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When the grid goes down a lot of us loose our running water. But it's not
that hard of a problem to over come. And sometimes to flush a toilet is wonderful 

This is a 12 volt set up. So your going to need a small solar set up or a battery and a way
to charge it up. It's going to cost about $150 extra if you don't have a solar set up. 

First off we need a container for the water I like those blue food drums I think they are 55 gallon?

We also need a shurflo pump from a camper on the top of the drum it has two lines attached 
with one line going to the bottom of the drum. And the other is attached to a garden hose.
Make sure that you use the male end on the pump you will need the female end later.
If you take your stuff to a home improvement store they will hook up you with adapters 

The garden hose needs to be attached some place in the existing pluming to pressurize it.
We will be using a spigot for a place to attach the hose. 

When picking a spot try and find a place on the intake side of the water heater so if you have
a gas or propane hot water tank you will still have running hot water. (hot shower) 
You might also be able to hook up right at the hot water tank. Don't they have a garden
hose size drain spigot? In a pinch even an outside spigot will do. 

TO POWER THE PUMP 
If you have a small solar set up your ready -- just do it 

If you don't have a small solar set up then it's still not a big deal. 
You need a small generator like 900 watt ones at harbor freight $88
a battery and a car battery charger $35 
The generator is a 2 cycle it sounds like a weed eater but it will run a very long
time on just a little gas. 

The pumps will run until the system is pressurized if you have a well it take advantage of the
accumulator tank and not kick on every time you use the water 

These are on demand pumps but with a accumulator tank you should get 7-9 gallons of water
before the pump kicks on 


Note: For a 12 volt extension cord,, Stop at the hardware store and pick up two High quality
extension cord repair ends. Instead of hooking them to an extension cord hook them to 
a short peice of #10 wire with clamps. Now you can use any cord as a 12 volt cord 

when you pick out the pump get one that has a little power 

If you look for a good deal on stuff this would't cost to much for what it will do 

Once you get everything and see how it works, If the grid fails you can have water in about 5 minutes


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another good reason to live out of town. We have 3 wells one runs pretty much year round water without a pump. Wells are not deep here. We can get water no madder what.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm confused. If the grid is down, how does the water get into the drum once the existing pressure is gone?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rainwater catchment system, but without a very large tank you will be out of water pretty fast. My neighbor has a 1500 gallon tank with pump so he can water his garden but that's too expensive for me. I'm playing with the idea but using a smaller 550 gallon tank and no pump. The location is uphill from the garden so I can get some gravity feed to the garden with the tank filling from the house's existing gutters. My concession to making it an emergency water supply for the house will be to raise the tank 18" off the ground and adding a T fitting with valve so it will be easy to fill a bucket from the tank. 

Winters around here are mild enough that a little insulation wrapped around the T fitting and maybe a tiny heat tape should protect things from freezing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Where I live in southern AZ, when the grid goes down, water is interrupted to the house almost immediately. 
So I sent my Water Bob to a friend who could use it. I invested in a 260 gallon tank designed to fit thru a 
standard doorway. Obviously I have my 50 gallon hot water heater too. I have a friend looking for another 
50 gallon water heater that had the heating system go out but doesn't leak. I want to put it next to my first 
hot water tank and feed water into the new one then into the actual hot water heater. The idea is to have an 
extra 50 gallons of water that is always fresh and being renewed constantly, plus it will be a tempering tank 
to bring the water temperature up to ambient, rather than the ground temperature.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

******* said:


> I'm confused. If the grid is down, how does the water get into the drum once the existing pressure is gone?


That's emergency supplies that you need to have ready a head of time


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll take the cap off my well and stick the hand pump in. Back to the same set up that worked when we bought the place.

It's interesting how everything must be based on restoring electricity. When a simple mechanical pump will work.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'll take the cap off my well and stick the hand pump in. Back to the same set up that worked when we bought the place.
> 
> It's interesting how everything must be based on restoring electricity. When a simple mechanical pump will work.


If I had to pump by hand it can be done well is not that deep. Now My sons house the well is 400 feet deep. That would take a lot of effort.
Depending on where you are in Wisconsin we are blessed with plenty of clean water that is easy to get to.
I would like to keep septic system and showers working as long as I can Post SHTF.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

As opposed to pumping, I have a well bucket. If the event is long term, I'd insert my Grundfos Flex pump, that can run directly off of my solar panels.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chipper said:


> It's interesting how everything must be based on restoring electricity. When a simple mechanical pump will work.


As I previously stated, a well bucket will keep you in a good supply of cool, clean water. However, I went the route of the flex pump running off of solar as I understand the dangers of drought. Now it is an inconvenience. In an extended crisis, it can mean death. So to me, an electrical pump that once again pressurizes the system is needed for the drip irrigation and would be used to provide water to other crops during a drought. Pumping or pulling up that much water would just not be feasible.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

word of advice for everyone with this idea of connecting their emergency water supply tank directly to the municipal tap .... before the water supply goes down completely it could be corrupted in any number of ways - ruining any water supply entrapped in your home's plumbing system ....

you should be prepped for the addition of "last minute" water supplies to your regular pre-stored - get it done early (something the kids can do) - do it by priority (potable water to grey flush) .... if the municipal source is looking questionable shut off your main valve - preserve your home's entrapped water .... helps if your plumbing is designed with a faucet and valve that allows water draw without involving your entire system - even contaminated water has it's purposes ....


PS - someone mentioned their water heater and it's water - when was the last time you connected a hose and drained off the bottom scum? - wouldn't be the first homeowner with that bottom valve completely clogged ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> word of advice for everyone with this idea of connecting their emergency water supply tank directly to the municipal tap .... before the water supply goes down completely it could be corrupted in any number of ways - ruining any water supply entrapped in your home's plumbing system ....
> 
> you should be prepped for the addition of "last minute" water supplies to your regular pre-stored - get it done early (something the kids can do) - do it by priority (potable water to grey flush) .... if the municipal source is looking questionable shut off your main valve - preserve your home's entrapped water .... helps if your plumbing is designed with a faucet and valve that allows water draw without involving your entire system - even contaminated water has it's purposes ....


Backflow valves come in handy. I'm almost certain they are required around here nowadays when connecting to city water.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> Backflow valves come in handy. I'm almost certain they are required around here nowadays when connecting to city water.


a backflow valve will only isolate when plumbing system is not utilized or the municipal pressure is gone (but not gravity fed) ... still need to close that main to keep down the accidental usage from happening - there's nothing more human & natural than flushing the john ....

in regards to the issue of the backflow valve - not always required by direct code - the municipal water meters are one-way flow - built in check valve into the design .... it satisfies the requirement ...


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- Permanent solution for keeping our deep well running off grid...

- 








.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

This is an emergency set up that's ready to go. Or at least that's what it was originally built for.
It was built so if I loose the grid just a flip of a switch and I have running water just like before 
I been using it as my regular water supply. I refill it with clean drinking when ever it needs it



budgetprepp-n said:


> That's emergency supplies that you need to have ready a head of time


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I guess I'm old school in idea....If I'm surviving off a stock of water or well water...I'm planning to make it a chore to get...so that everyone knows how critical it is and not taking showers with it. Thats best done by manual pumping it and running it into buckets to be heated for bathing.....(cleanest person goes first LOL). But good thread.


----------



## Bixon (Feb 17, 2020)

******* said:


> As opposed to pumping, I have a well bucket. If the event is long term, I'd insert my Grundfos Flex pump, that can run directly off of my solar panels.


this is very interesting, how does it work for long term


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

We're on a spring, with a 1200 gallon reserve tank (which did run dry last summer due to overuse - damn garden!). I have a sureflo 12 VDC pump connected with a 100 watt solar panel and 12 VDC deep discharge battery connected. I have installed it into the existing pump setup, with bypass switches, and have its pressure set lower than the standard pump. When the power goes it, it cuts in and takes over. No issues so far. Only problem is that our 2 water purifier's (one UV light) don't work. Oh well...









Not sure it rotates the darn picture!! Argh!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

On muni water here but,no worries.here is our well,lake Superior 1 block away.kinda dicey right now though.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

In eastern Washington, we're nearly on Lake Roosevelt. It would be rough hauling it if for some reason automobiles weren't working, but at least the water is there. In western Washington...it rains a lot so that will help, but our back up plan is to hand dig/drill a well in our back yard. The water table appears to be pretty high. Either place, the water would have to be well filtered to make it safe to drink.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another time to bring up Sand point wells. Any where you have what would be considered shallow wells it maybe an option. Those in places that have already outlawed private wells can put a Sand point in with anyone knowing. Just buy the pipes and points somewhere else.


----------



## Snake_doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Another time to bring up Sand point wells. Any where you have what would be considered shallow wells it maybe an option. Those in places that have already outlawed private wells can put a Sand point in with anyone knowing. Just buy the pipes and points somewhere else.


Honestly I find it fascinating that people in the USA put up with such nanny state legislation such as banning private wells and banning rainwater collection.
Here in Texas we were nearly armtwisted into setting up rain water collection which we were going to do anyway as indicated in our plans, but you know how bureaucrats are, they have to do their prepared lecture etc.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Snake_doctor said:


> Honestly I find it fascinating that people in the USA put up with such nanny state legislation such as banning private wells and banning rainwater collection.
> Here in Texas we were nearly armtwisted into setting up rain water collection which we were going to do anyway as indicated in our plans, but you know how bureaucrats are, they have to do their prepared lecture etc.


In Washington, the state has laid claim to rain water that falls on private property but for the most part, both the state and local governments encourage people to collect it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Another time to bring up Sand point wells. Any where you have what would be considered shallow wells it maybe an option. Those in places that have already outlawed private wells can put a Sand point in with anyone knowing. Just buy the pipes and points somewhere else.


Here's a pretty good video of a guy using a Seymour augur to dig a shallow well. Our soil has a lot of rocks small rocks and we think this is a better option for us than just trying to drive in a well point.


----------



## Snake_doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> In Washington, the state has laid claim to rain water that falls on private property but for the most part, both the state and local governments encourage people to collect it.


Yeah they even went as far here in Texas to specifically forbid counties and municipalities a building permit due to rainwater collection being included in the building plans. I like that kind of legislation to be honest, protects the people from meddling local authorities.


----------

